# Beetle ECM Swap



## BlurBeetle (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi,

Long story short, I ended up with a beetle missing its ECM. I purchased one for it that matches the old one.
I installed and tried doing the ross-tech immobilizer instructions using VCDS. But I cant get the car to start. Still getting the flashing key on the dash.

What I'm I missing here?

Thanks


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The little I’ve experienced is that the key is linked to the ECM. Adding another key or a valet key requires all keys to be relearned by the ECM.

To get the beast running on first try you would need a key from the car the donor ECM came from cut to the ignition of your car. The process of how to do that with VCDS I’m not sure of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlurBeetle (Aug 31, 2019)

Well if I need the original key that matched this replacement ECM, I’m in trouble. The car it came from is long gone. 

I thought it was as simple as buying the correct ECM and doing some adaptation with vcds for the Immobilizer.

What options do I have now?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

What year, model, engine and trans is your new beetle? Do you know for sure; you have the right ecu? If you have a genuine version of vcds that is registered: you might post this question the ross tech support forums, for detailed support/help. 

A immo delete; maybe another option, from shops like reflect tuning. 

http://reflecttuning.com

Here is a video; discussing a immo delete: 

https://youtu.be/R98vKo8y15Q

Background info on keys, fobs, rfid chips and immobilizer programming:


----------



## BlurBeetle (Aug 31, 2019)

Billy - it’s a 2005 2.0 convertible. With the auto trans. I verified it’s the correct ECM, since I know where the original is and pulled the numbers off of it before I headed to junk yard. Unfortunately, it was on the shelf and not in the car.

Followed the Ross-Tech Immobilizer II instruction for ECM swap. Still get the flashing key.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

https://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/...ng-for-vw-and-audi-with-key-replacement-tips/

https://www.tunemyeuro.com/vw-key-fob-programming-guide/


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Based upon the ross tech site; it sounds like you have immobilizer 3 not immo 2:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer

You would follow this procedure; you maybe missing the "pin" or "skc", secret key code (this must be pulled by vagtacho or special scan tools that auto locksmiths use):


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

https://youtu.be/J5_51qeEyec


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

https://youtu.be/Wj3K04eMV7w


----------



## BlurBeetle (Aug 31, 2019)

Yeah... I’m just seeing that myself. Hope I didn’t foul anything up by following Immo 2 instructions. 

Guess a delete is going to be my best option at this point. 

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## BlurBeetle (Aug 31, 2019)

Since I don’t have the original ECM, will the Immo delete solve my issue?

Before I pop for the delete, just making sure it’s the correct answer here.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You might contact ian @ reflect tuning and discuss your situation with him and see what he recommends. You could also post these questions on the ross tech support forums; for a definitive answer. 

I did a speedo swap but have not done a ecu swap, not having the original pin code or have tried doing soft coding without the ability to pull the pin code (i used vagtacho). My understanding is, to do soft coding; you need the pin code (the original one and one from the new/used ecu?); note the info, steps shown in the ross tech video. Don't take my word for it; confirm the solution for your situation by checking with reflect tuning and/or ross tech.

When you finally figure everything out; please report back and that way, the next person will have the correct info or best solution, for the same scenario as you. Thanks.


----------

